# Going to be starting a bit of a project soon



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Not so much a project as it is a test, and if it works out I think many of you are going to be rethinking your wine fridges and maybe even the cooler guys will jump on this idea.

Cost of the "humidor" including humidification should be under $150, it will look good, be extremly cost effective, and hold upwards of possibly 1000 cigars! Havent done the calculations yet but it should probably hold at least 650-750 minimum. Its almost 6 feet tall, 2 feet wide, and about a foot and a half deep.










Keep posted, this one could be interesting.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Keep us posted, can't wait to see the final result. Post pics of the progress.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Def gonna follow this one. If the cost is really $150.00 I am all over that!:wof:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Brett, I am curious where you found the cabinet?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Wal-Mart :lol:

But its not particle board, its engineered wood that has been painted. So it should hold up better, especially since I like to keep the humidity in my humidors lower than most. I like the way my cigars smoke in the 55-60% range rather than the 61-70% range. Obviously I have to assemble it myself so Ill be using a clear no aroma sealent along every joint to help seal everything up and probably just use the stick on foam door sealer for the doors. It has 200+ reviews with 99% of them being in the 4 or 5 star range speaking highly of its quality for the price. I figure even at the absolute worst Ill have to go back through and apply a veneer.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

very nice Brett, Ill be checkin in on this one for sure...hmmm, may be a nice future project!!LOL...


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Very cool cant wait to see the pics of the process. Something you might want to consider is getting that material that is used in the wall of the bathroom to act as a resistance barrier with the actual cabinet so that the humidity dosent warp the wood. This was mentioned in the Complete Idiots Guide to Cigars.


----------



## J0eybb (Feb 26, 2010)

This is not
A tag. 
Great Idea.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

work smarter not harder, good thinking there, i cant wait to find out if this works out.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

very interesting. I look forward to this.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

if this works out I may hafta p/u a couple!! cant wait for the results!!


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

This is going to be good


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

awesome keep us posted. you know this is gonna make people spend even more money on cigars dont you!!!!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I see a lot of possibility there!!! Post pics of the progress, cant wait to see it!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Do you have a link to where you found it?


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Yup, I wanna follow along too. Good thought. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## ScoobyLovesJazz (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't wait to see how this turns out. Most furniture type humidors don't really fit in with the rest of my stuff, so if this works out for you I will probably end up getting something that matches our furniture and doing a similar build.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Walmart.com: Sauder Vinegate Storage Tower, Antiqued Paint: Furniture

Here is the cabinet at Wal-mart. Can't wait to see how this works.

I wonder if this has the cheap cardboard backing like most other cabinets at Wal-mart


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

BigKev77 said:


> Walmart.com: Sauder Vinegate Storage Tower, Antiqued Paint: Furniture
> 
> Here is the cabinet at Wal-mart. Can't wait to see how this works.
> 
> I wonder if this has the cheap cardboard backing like most other cabinets at Wal-mart


it sure does ... if you zoom into the first picture on that link, you can see the crease in the cardboard backing from being folded in half to fit better in the box.

You might need to replace that backing with a solid wood backing for this to work.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Luckily I have some spanish cedar left over from my last project that ultimatly failed. So if it is indeed that crappy cardboard back the entire back will be replaced with spanish cedar.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Will follow this closely:shock:. Please take pics along the way.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I checked estimated arrival dates, if I order today it wont arrive until the last week of August apparently. Seems like a really long time for a company as big as wal mart. Im going to swing over to the local walmart and hope they have one in stock or something very similar in stock or else this is going to be on the backburner for 3 weeks until it finally arrives. That definetly sucks.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Nothing in stores, Ill probably order it on monday and it should be here in 2-3 weeks. Hopefully only 2 weeks since theirs a massive wal mart warehouse about 45 minutes from me.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

nice looking project man.
Keep us posted with pics for sure..
everyone loves pics right??
lol


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

Your ideas intrigue me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter...

BV


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dread said:


> I checked estimated arrival dates, if I order today it wont arrive until the last week of August apparently. Seems like a really long time for a company as big as wal mart. Im going to swing over to the local walmart and hope they have one in stock or something very similar in stock or else this is going to be on the backburner for 3 weeks until it finally arrives. That definetly sucks.


That's nuts my 150 qt cooler took two day's.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> That's nuts my 150 qt cooler took two day's.


That's because all the bombings going on around here have created such a demand for 150-quarts that Wallyland now keeps over 4 billion in stock at their central shipping facility.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tritones said:


> That's because all the bombings going on around here have created such a demand for 150-quarts that Wallyland now keeps over 4 billion in stock at their central shipping facility.


Aw so that's it. Chris, Ron. Jim, Jason and all those guy's are to be blamed I agree thems bastards. oke:


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

This project looks very promising. Keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Ordering tomorrow, Id do it now but Im being lazy


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

Dread said:


> Ordering tomorrow, Id do it now but Im being lazy


The anticipation is killing me.
Hurry Up oke:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Ordered, top section will be getting a pound and a half of humidity beads. Ill probably hold off on attempting to season to bottom section until I need the space. I also have a large xikar rectangle humidifier if I need it as well, but I think the 1.5 lbs of beads should be more than sufficient after im through sealing this thing up.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Im thinking to replace the backing thats made of cardboard Im going to do a piece of glass, Ill use clear sealent to adhere it and of course seal the joint between the wood and glass to attach it. Ill also paint the outside of the glass black so its not just a clear piece of glass on the back. Thoughts?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Best of luck bro!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks buddy, this one could get interesting but Im confident it will work.


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

Any updates ?


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Cant wait to see the progress


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds interesting!!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Wont be any updates for a few weeks, wal mart takes a long time to ship things.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Dread said:


> Im thinking to replace the backing thats made of cardboard Im going to do a piece of glass, Ill use clear sealent to adhere it and of course seal the joint between the wood and glass to attach it. Ill also paint the outside of the glass black so its not just a clear piece of glass on the back. Thoughts?


Why not use a mirror instead? It will increase your lighting, and also make you (and anyone visiting you) think you have twice as many cigars as you really do.

I've seen a few disparaging remarks about glass, not sure why - because it doesn't help maintain humidity, I guess - but I'd think that a mirror would be nice if you're going that direction.

I really like the idea of replacing that crap cardboard backing with SOMETHING.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dread said:


> Im thinking to replace the backing thats made of cardboard Im going to do a piece of glass, Ill use clear sealent to adhere it and of course seal the joint between the wood and glass to attach it. Ill also paint the outside of the glass black so its not just a clear piece of glass on the back. Thoughts?


What about plexi instead of glass for the back? It's cheaper and more forgiving (not to mention easier to paint.)


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

So the cabinet was at a sorting facility only a half an hour from me yesterday, checked today and apparently wal mart has separate sorting facilities and shipping facilities. This means that all items get processed and sorted at once place just to get sent to another where they are actually shipped out to the store. So it was a half an hour away, but had to goto the delivery facility which is 2 and a half hours away.

Way to go walmart


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I have zero ability but SO much "want" to build stuff... I think you might be onto something here, kind of the "Best of both worlds" kind of thing. You're putting it together so you can control how well it seals and how structurally sound it is, but its not like you have to cut a bunch of wood to fit...

Now I think Im going to go peruse the Ikea catalog (the wife will be excited thinking im looking at new furniture... Shhhh). :biggrin1:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Im definetly going to do the shelves in cedar, the shelves it comes with wont allow for any air circulation. So ill do them in cedar with slots so the air can move freely.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Dread said:


> Im definetly going to do the shelves in cedar, the shelves it comes with wont allow for any air circulation. So ill do them in cedar with slots so the air can move freely.


You gonna be able to stay in you $150 price range with cedar shelves?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You gonna be able to stay in you $150 price range with cedar shelves?


I already have the cedar, but if I didnt Id probably be looking at an extra $30. I can get it locally for quite a bit cheaper than online prices though so thats definetly a bit of a kicker. My other idea was swiss cheesing the shelves it came with by drilling some holes in them but I like the cedar shelve idea much better.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Dread said:


> I already have the cedar, but if I didnt Id probably be looking at an extra $30. I can get it locally for quite a bit cheaper than online prices though so thats definetly a bit of a kicker. My other idea was swiss cheesing the shelves it came with by drilling some holes in them but I like the cedar shelve idea much better.


If your gonna store full boxes drilling the shelves out will work just fine IMHO.
Can't wait to see it when your done.:first:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

It will be full boxes for the most part, I might do some drawers down the road for singles until then Ill probably use trays. But I think the cedar shelves will be a nice touch and help get that cedar aroma that we all love so much.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Are you going to do anything with the seals on the doors to make it more humidor like?

Current price on this bad boy is $109. Check the link that BigKev77 posted...


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Thats where I got it from, as I assemble it every single nook, edge, joint, etc is going to receive a bead of clear silicone. The doors will probably get a thin foam seal but it shouldnt need much, while I was reading all the comments on the site many people that bought it said that only places the door doesnt seal naturally is at the top and the bottom and it was giving some people overheating issues. Which is terrible for people that want to stick electronics in this badboy but great for a humidor.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Dread said:


> Thats where I got it from, as I assemble it every single nook, edge, joint, etc is going to receive a bead of clear silicone. The doors will probably get a thin foam seal but it shouldnt need much, while I was reading all the comments on the site many people that bought it said that only places the door doesnt seal naturally is at the top and the bottom and it was giving some people overheating issues. Which is terrible for people that want to stick electronics in this badboy but great for a humidor.


It would VERY COOL, pun intended, if you could wire in a couple of Peltier modules for the summer months.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Cabinet is in transit to the store for pickup


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

It arrived.
Its built.
Took tons of pics.
Phone isnt sending any of them for some reason

Hopefully I can get my phone to work, im going to be real pissed if I cant.

I ended up using a oak sheet for the back, 1/4" thick, smells fantastic


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I hope you can get it to work also, I'm been looking forward to seeing how this turns out. opcorn:


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Looking forward to the pics! :thumb:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Son Of Thor said:


> I hope you can get it to work also, I'm been looking forward to seeing how this turns out. opcorn:


I can definetly get it work, this thing is heavy. I was very pleased with the quality of the wood, its nothing like the typical walmart and target DIY cabinets. The wood is thick, the paint is laid on thick, each piece was hefty and sturdy, and it bolted together strongly. Im playing with a few ideas of how to seal the door, its not going to be a big issue though. But I am probably going to need another half pound of beads, so unfortunatly theres no way this thing is going to be seasoned for probably at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Will also be testing out kitty litter crystals in this badboy, will only save even more money if it works.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

I'm excited to see this!
We need pics opcorn:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Yea my phone picked an awesome time to not work, i have probably 15-20 pics on it


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Son Of Thor said:


> I hope you can get it to work also, I'm been looking forward to seeing how this turns out. opcorn:


Oh ya I have total faith you will get it to work. I just meant get your phone to post the pics up. :smoke:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Yea the phones killing me, worst case scenario Ill borrow a friends digital and snap some new pics that show everything I did. Really not much to it so far, I just ran a bead of clear silicone along all the edges of the area I want to seal up. otherwise I just followed the instructions and put it together. Well theres also the Oak backing, which I will add is smelling quite nice already.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Doors sealed up and now making my first attempt at seasoning with the litter.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Dread said:


> Doors sealed up and now making my first attempt at seasoning with the litter.


Did you line it with SC already?


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Get your camera out dude!!! Or at least borrow your sisters!!!!!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Im not lining it with Cedar unless I absolutly have to, i can tell you right now theres a 99% chance I wont need to.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Dread said:


> Will also be testing out kitty litter crystals in this badboy, will only save even more money if it works.


In something of that size i would use a small room humidifier about $30. Leave the litter dry about 3 pounds fairly spread out in a large Tupperware. Let the litter hydrate passively absorbing excess moisture once you set it up it will hold rock steady. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I had a half a pound of heartfelt beads and added in about a pound of the litter. I sprayed all the containers lightly with a spray bottle and left glasses of distilled water on each shelf. So we'll see what happens over the next few day, if I need to step it up I will.

Phone is working again, not sure what the deal is. but I lost a lot of the pictures. Ill post up what I have and Ill take new ones tomorrow.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you the most pathetic excuse for teaser pictures ever of the... *DREADIDOR*










The sheet of oak used as the backing










One of the shelves










The Dreadidor coming together

More pics tomorrow, and with a real camera


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

The only other pic I have that wasnt lost, my faithful companion while putting this son of a bitch together


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Initial humidity- 48%
Current humidity- 52%


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Good going, man! Dying to see the results...

I have a cabinet similar to that, made of wood.. one of my wife's expensive purchases...

Will try to seal that bad boy up better and humidify it.

Curious for more pics, dude.

Fauzi


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

56%, things are looking good


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

*THE DREADIDOR!*




























How I sealed the door...


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

And no thats not where its going to stand, thats just where I built it. Its going in my smoking lounge once Im done messing around with it. Im up in the air about doing the cedar shelves, but I will definetly be doing some cedar drawers for the bottom shelf to hold singles at the very minimum.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice Brett :clap2::whoo::director:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking good Brett
I would suggest as much cedar as you can! That should hold a buch!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks gents, at this point Im just trying to get her stable. After that ill begin my crazy mini projects to get maximum use of the cabinet. The top section is just over 5 cubic feet so there is large potential.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thing is a monster! Looks great. How do you like that analog looking digital hygro?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Its been dead on for over a year now, ive salt tested it multiple times. Always within 2% so Im happy with it.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dread said:


> Its been dead on for over a year now, ive salt tested it multiple times. Always within 2% so Im happy with it.


Nice. Thing is really cool looking. Might have to pick one up soon. :mrgreen:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree, it looks really good Brett!

I'm thinking now I should have gone that route instead of the big cooler I just added to my storage setup. :heh:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks real good BOTL!!!!!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

lookin good Brett...I cant wait to raid that bad boy!!! LOL..actually its very very nice and you now have me rethinking a new humidor from Ed!!! Cant wait to see it all done!!!:drinking:


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Looking real good Brett. Can't wait to see it with the cedar installed.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

nice work so far!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Having some unusual fluctuations, overnight the humidity increases and during the day it decreases. Odd. But either way its on the increase, this morning it was up to 62% and dropped down to 54% by this afternoon. So hopefully its going to reach some sort of equilibrium. I think the lack of air flow could be the issue so Ill probably look into doing the shelves in the not too distant future to help with the flow. I didnt drill any holes in the shelves so its really divided up.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Holding steady at 58% currently, i think once I do the shelves and they absorb some moisture it will sit above 60% and should be very stable.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

It looks amazing, like it was always meant to be a humidor... err, I mean a Dreadidor!  

I have to tell you, since reading this thread and a few others... now every single piece of new furniture I see, my first thought is how to convert it into some sort of Humidor (Somesortador?  ) ... its getting on my wife's last nerve ROFL :dude:


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Oops.. double post, lagged out when posting...


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone

Currently holding dead steady at 58%, I even opened the door for 15 minutes and after I closed it it recovered within the hour. Not too shabby. Im going to be doing the shelves tomorrow or friday, Im going to start with 2 and see if I can squeeze a third in. After that Ill be doing the cedar drawers on the bottom shelf for singles and eventually the very bottom section will get some lattice to hold wine and liqour bottles.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Made my shelves today, only problem is now I have to redo the trimwork to make the door seal up.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Phase 2 is set to begin soon, humidity is still a bit low but I can get that to raise up easily. Unfortunatly I went to my source for cedar and prices have gone up significantly so its no longer cost effective for me to build my own shleves and draweres and my first shelves are pretty rough since I had to use leftovers to make them. So Ill be contacting the pros sometime in the near future to make me shelves and some drawers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I give you a lot of credit. You did a great job with what you had to work with. I think if you went with a Active passive hydration system as i mentioned earlier. You would reach the R/H you are trying to acheive. I have seen many do it in larger cabinets and they all swear by it.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Yea I probably should have done that but either way its now holding rock steady at 62% and I dont even have close to all the cedar in this thing that its going to have so once I do that should do a nice job of helping stabalize the cabinet along with more cigars.


----------



## cchapman (Sep 2, 2010)

Great thread. I enjoyed the pictures and can't wait to see more. You have stirred some ideas up for sure.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Dread said:


> *THE DREADIDOR!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome dude!!! Hmmm, those Paradigm's look delicious...hint, hint!!!!!


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

:thumb: Nice Work!! :thumb:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Awesome dude!!! Hmmm, those Paradigm's look delicious...hint, hint!!!!!


Dont worry brother I still hvent forgotten, since I was going to buy a box of the Diesel Unlimiteds I was going to wait to send out the paradigms until I got the Diesels so I could hook you up with a few of them too, unfortunatly we both know what happened there.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I checked this unit today because I've been thinking of doing something similar, and it has been "Rollback"ed to $109. I wonder if you go into your WalMart and bitch about that, if they'd credit you $20.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

It was "roll backd" when I got it too, it was $116 with tax. Did you actually goto your store and look? Maybe if we get enough people to buy these we can get someone try and get a groupbuy rate from someone to make cedar shelves and drawers. The more cedar packed inside of the cabinet the better since it will absord a lot of humidity and help stabilize the cabinet.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Are you thinking about staining the back panel? It just seems to "stand out" with the darkness of the cabinet... on that note, CAN you stain it? or would that be a "flavor" problem for the inside?

Dont take this post as criticism, it looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Well Im hoping once I throw 3-4 cedar shelves in there along with hopefully a set of drawers on the bottom shelf for singles it wont stand out so much. It actually looks alright in person, the picture definetly makes it look somewhat odd. The oak aroma is nice too, Im happy I was able to find that.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Dread said:


> It was "roll backd" when I got it too, it was $116 with tax. Did you actually goto your store and look? Maybe if we get enough people to buy these we can get someone try and get a groupbuy rate from someone to make cedar shelves and drawers. The more cedar packed inside of the cabinet the better since it will absord a lot of humidity and help stabilize the cabinet.


I looked at the store closest to me, but they don't have them in stock. I was trying to find a feature on the site that could tell me if there's a store near me that does, but I'm not seeing that option.

There's a place called Woodworker's Supply near me that carries spanish cedar. They have it in different thickness, including 1/4", so I was looking at lining the top section of the cabinet with that, and then getting some 3/8" to replace the shelves that come with it. I'd love to figure out how to make some drawers for it also.

The bottom section, I was thinking I'd leave as is, and store my two desktop humis in. Can you tell me what the dimensions are for the shelves in that section and if the spaces are big enough for them to fit? I have one humi that's 15 x 13.5 x 8 and another that's 13 x 9 x 6. I have another acrylic display humi that I'd probably put on top of the cabinet.

Just double checked the dimensions on that first humi and it's got a bit of a dome shape on it, so it's actually 9" tall. 15 x13.5 x 9


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

I still think about humidor conversions every time I see a bookcase. I love DIY stuff. Job well done on this.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

marked said:


> I looked at the store closest to me, but they don't have them in stock. I was trying to find a feature on the site that could tell me if there's a store near me that does, but I'm not seeing that option.
> 
> There's a place called Woodworker's Supply near me that carries spanish cedar. They have it in different thickness, including 1/4", so I was looking at lining the top section of the cabinet with that, and then getting some 3/8" to replace the shelves that come with it. I'd love to figure out how to make some drawers for it also.
> 
> ...


Theyd fit easily, I have a 150 count sitting on one of my shelves in the bottom section. As long as you seal the whole cabinet with a sealent theres no need to line the entire cabinet besides looks and aroma, my cabinet is holding steady in the 62-64% range with next to no cedar in it.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Looks awesome except having to look at rp ugly mug


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Dread said:


> Theyd fit easily, I have a 150 count sitting on one of my shelves in the bottom section. As long as you seal the whole cabinet with a sealent theres no need to line the entire cabinet besides looks and aroma, my cabinet is holding steady in the 62-64% range with next to no cedar in it.


Looks and aroma would be a big factor in it. Along with it being functionally solid, I'd also like it to look like a cabinet humidor. I also think that lining it would allow the SC to absorb and hold a lot of the moisture that could eventually find its way into the cabinet wood and potentially damage it. Of course, I'm not a woodworking expert and could be completely wrong on that point.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Have you given any thought to any type of LED lighting and possibly a fan unit? I really like this idea!!!


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Brett, any new updates? Any pics of it with your shelves installed? I'm thinking I will probably do something like this once work slows down for the year. It should be a nice little winter project to do.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Holding dead steady at 64-66%, no new pics yet though.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Just placed my order for one. I figured since it takes 2-3 weeks to get, I might as well get it ordered now so its ready to go when work slows down for the year. Now to find some spanish cedar to use in it... I have to do some searching to see if any local places has it.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Mines still holding dead steady, but I can see that my "beads" are beginning to get dry. But its been almost 3 weeks since I last added any distilled water so thats not too bad for a large cabinet especially since I still havent done everything Im going to do to seal up the door. Once I do that and use real heartfelt beads I think it will require very minimal maintenance.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pretty soon winter will be here with no R/H in the air you will make some adjustments i am sure. You did a great job with very little!:thumb::yo::beerchug:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Son Of Thor said:


> Just placed my order for one. I figured since it takes 2-3 weeks to get, I might as well get it ordered now so its ready to go when work slows down for the year. Now to find some spanish cedar to use in it... I have to do some searching to see if any local places has it.


In my searching, I've found that you're going to have better luck searching for specialty woodworking supply stores. There are a number of them here in Phoenix, but not sure about your area.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

marked said:


> In my searching, I've found that you're going to have better luck searching for specialty woodworking supply stores. There are a number of them here in Phoenix, but not sure about your area.


Ya I don't know of any places here around me. I was just thinking of a veneer piece possibly for the back and then some smaller solid pieces to make some shelves out of.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

I did something similar with an Ikea cabinet. 6 years later it is still my main cabinet and humidity holds steady. IMO some people overthink the idea of a humidor. It is essentially a container that maintains humidity and provided that the unit does not impart aromas, virtually anything can be used. 

Nice work on the Dreadidor.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been meaning to ask....what are the interior dimensions of the upper section of the cabinet (H,W,D)?


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I just finished putting my cabinet together. I'm pretty happy with it so far. I was thinking the gap around the doors would be a little less, but some weather stripping should take care of that. I still need to figure out what I want to do for the back of it and I'll also order or build some vented shelves for it. Sitting next to my wine cooler, it is around twice as tall and a little wider than it. I think once I get it ready I'll probably keep my singles in the wine cooler still and boxes in the cabinet. Unless there is plenty of room that I can build a tray or two to hold the singles in the cabinet also.

Thanks for pointing this cabinet out to the rest of us Brett.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

One of these days, I'm going to run over and check this place out....

IRCA Hotel Services

They have furniture that's been recovered from hotels that are redecorating or going out of business, and they have a ton of cabinets and armoires. Maybe I can find something at a decent price.

Showroom Armoires


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

marked said:


> One of these days, I'm going to run over and check this place out....
> 
> IRCA Hotel Services
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good idea, we have one of those places here in town too. It isn't real big though and they mostly have beds and night stands, at least the couple times i went in there anyway.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

*Update!*



















Just calibrated the hygro, it reads slightly low. So right now its sitting around 62-63% but in reality is probably more like 65-66%. These are all empty boxes, I redid the seal a week ago, sealed the glass, and put the lock on the door to keep it closed much tighter. Ill begin putting cigars back into it in probably a week or so. Next step is to order a veneer for the walls, top, and bottom of the interior. And then after that Ill be contracting out somebody to do some drawers and shelves. Current investment is still well under $200 and in its current state would work perfectly fine for most aficianados. I just want to go a bit over the top with mine. I also found a wireless hygrometer system so I can put 3 sensors at various places inside the cabinet and hang the gauge on the wall outside the humidor with the ability to toggle through all 3 sensors.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks awesome, bro.

Got a link to that hygrometer? Can it be salt tested/calibrated?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Walmart.com: Honeywell Wireless Thermo-Hygrometer Weather Forecaster: Gift Shop

Not 100% sure if it can be calibrated, something Ill look into soon


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

That turned out so good. Its affordability makes me want to try it.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome job! I wouldn't worry too much about the cedar shelving as it looks like you've got a good deal of boxes in there. I'm sure those are helping out with the RH


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Very cool project, def has me looking at different cabinets I could possibly convert. Well done!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice job looks great so far.


----------

